# Which western expat residential area is closest to Lamcy Plaza?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi guys, which western expat residential area is closest to Lamcy Plaza? Thanks.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

You will find westerners everywhere, but if you want a nice place close by, look for Marsa Plaza or Al badia, they are close to And owned my Festival City and can be rented directly from them although they are highly sought after, you can find them on the Festival City website,

also there are quiet nice apartments around healthcare city behind Lamcy plaza, all around oud Metha, lots of choice

then again what do you consider near??? as in short drive(how long is short) walking? metro what????

BTW Sean When do you plan to move over here?


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

It's actually for my friend, he's moving here in September. I'm new here myself (few months). Anyway, he's seeking a quiet area within 10 min by car from Lamcy Plaza. Also, he's planning to live with his girlfriend that's why he prefers a building full of western expats. How long does it take to travel between Festival City and Lamcy Plaza during rush hour?



mayotom said:


> You will find westerners everywhere, but if you want a nice place close by, look for Marsa Plaza or Al badia, they are close to And owned my Festival City and can be rented directly from them although they are highly sought after, you can find them on the Festival City website,
> 
> also there are quiet nice apartments around healthcare city behind Lamcy plaza, all around oud Metha, lots of choice
> 
> ...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Shouldn't be more than 10 min as the traffic on Garhoond bridge is always to the left going to Sharjah. right is fine...

also Downtown Burj/old town would be a reasonable distance

also to note I know lots of unmarried Asian couples who cohabit 

just take a drive down around the area and see for yourself


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am a little concerned about someone who only wants to live near Westerners. Why move to the Middle East if that is the case? We don't live in segregated communities in Dubai, so if anyone has an issue living near non-Westerners they may need to rethink their plans.

-


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Agreed 100%. I came to get away from Westerners(but not completely) and mix with more cultures,


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

To be fair to Sean and his mate, I think it's the living with his girlfriend part that's the concern. We all know it's not legal, so maybe he'd feel less conspicuous among westerners. Just a thought.


----------



## Lotus People (Feb 27, 2009)

I live in Oud Metha, its chock full of buildings restricted to families only, I've been able to get away with this since the apartment is under my company's name.

Its a beautiful location, central to everything and practically everything you need is just "downstairs".

Better luck with the newer buildings that have come up, behind the eppco building and around Healthcare city. Try Sunrise Real Estate. 



Sean2008 said:


> It's actually for my friend, he's moving here in September. I'm new here myself (few months). Anyway, he's seeking a quiet area within 10 min by car from Lamcy Plaza. Also, he's planning to live with his girlfriend that's why he prefers a building full of western expats. How long does it take to travel between Festival City and Lamcy Plaza during rush hour?


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

That's exactly it. I thought the initial message I posted was clear. Thanks LaFolie 



LaFolie said:


> To be fair to Sean and his mate, I think it's the living with his girlfriend part that's the concern. We all know it's not legal, so maybe he'd feel less conspicuous among westerners. Just a thought.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> That's exactly it. I thought the initial message I posted was clear. Thanks LaFolie


It was perfectly clear. Good luck with the house hunt!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

it is one of the good areas in bur dubai near American hospital , CHi club & Alliance Francaise


----------

